# Software for Straightening Fisheye Shots



## Universal Polymath (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sure there are quite a few programs or plug-ins out there to "unsqueeze" and straighten the vertical lines in fisheye shots, right?  Does anybody know what the _best_ of those would be?


----------



## skieur (Nov 24, 2007)

Universal Polymath said:


> I'm sure there are quite a few programs or plug-ins out there to "unsqueeze" and straighten the vertical lines in fisheye shots, right? Does anybody know what the _best_ of those would be?


 
DxO and Paint Shop Pro from X to X2 Photo.

skieur


----------



## Kimi (Nov 14, 2010)

Universal Polymath said:


> I'm sure there are quite a few programs or plug-ins out there to "unsqueeze" and straighten the vertical lines in fisheye shots, right?  Does anybody know what the _best_ of those would be?



Hey hey!

That would be Photoshop cs5. I'm going to try it out today! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2010)

Kimi said:


> Universal Polymath said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there are quite a few programs or plug-ins out there to "unsqueeze" and straighten the vertical lines in fisheye shots, right? Does anybody know what the _best_ of those would be?
> ...


If you haven't yet even tried out CS5, how in the hell do you know? :lmao:


----------



## table1349 (Nov 14, 2010)

Universal Polymath said:


> I'm sure there are quite a few programs or plug-ins out there to "unsqueeze" and straighten the vertical lines in fisheye shots, right?  Does anybody know what the _best_ of those would be?



Best program would be to not use a fish eye lens if that wasn't the look you wanted.  :mrgreen:

Any good editing program will do what you want. FYI CS5 does a good job.  I know cause I sure as hell have it and use it.


----------

